# BF2018: The cigarette after it. How do you feel?



## Wolf68 (Nov 26, 2018)

Well...my finances did not suffer too much. Bought just two libraries and two updates.
Here are my purchases:

-Dominus: excellent!
-Silka: not tried yet, but I have Insolidus, so I know what it will deliver.
- Studio One update: not yet tried either, but I'm sure, it will be a workflow improvement.
- Melodyne update: well well, not too groundbreaking. Just bought it in order to be prepared, when Cubase gets Ara Support.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2018)

I had a budget, and i basically stuck to it (within a margin of a buck or twenty).
As a result, I have a nice package to get started with my composing and orchestrating studies.

My purchases:

Red Room Audio Palette + Melodics Brushpack
Aria Orchestral Bundle
3 Udemy courses on Orchestration, Orchestrating for Strings and Composing Trailer music respectively.
Rigid Audio Cinematrix ('cause it looked like fun)

And i'll probably get the Embertone Walker Concert D Lite before the week is out.

EDIT: Nope, got that too :D. Feels good to be part of the Embertone Family


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2018)

*Instruments/Samples:*
Era II Vocal Codex
Spitfire Solo Strings
(just few days before: Musical Sampling Trailer Bundle)

*Effects:*
Fabfilter Simplon

Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven

Softube Tape
Softube Drawmer S73

Overloud Gem Dopamine

Waves Abbey Road Chambers
Waves Abbey Road Vinyl
Waves H-Reverb
Waves Aphex Aural Vintage Exciter
Waves Scheps Omni

*Other:*
Samsung Evo 860 1TB

Still wondering between A or B?

Geez....Forgot Output Complete Bundle, Acon Reverberate, Tube Tech Upgrade to Mk ii, Lexicon MPX....


----------



## Wolf68 (Nov 26, 2018)

Shiirai said:


> I had a budget, and i basically stuck to it (within a margin of a buck or twenty).
> As a result, I have a nice package to get started with my composing and orchestrating studies.
> 
> My purchases:
> ...


yea..good choice...I'm also still thinking about the Red Room "Melodics" Expansion, too....


----------



## Wolf68 (Nov 26, 2018)

tokatila said:


> *Instruments/Samples:*
> Era II Vocal Codex
> Spitfire Solo Strings
> (just few days before: Musical Sampling Trailer Bundle)
> ...


good choice, too. ERa vocal Codex is the killer!


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 26, 2018)

Picked up Lacrimosa and a few Audio Imperia smaller libraries... not disappointed at all!


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 26, 2018)

Last year I went nuts with Spitfire bundles, a bunch of sonokinetic, Output signal, tons of drums.

This year I spent like $30. Felt like there were fewer hot deals.

I hope I don't regret grabbing Afflatus though.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 26, 2018)

CineBrass Core.
Definitely not what I expected it to be, despite a double digits amount of hours watching playthroughs on YouTube and asking for advice here. Let's make something out of it, shall we? And maybe grab VSL SE Brass to compliment it.

VSL SE Woodwinds 1&2
I tried these, and was amazed by what I heard. Waiting for the USB dongle to come.

ERA II Medieval
Thanks to a fellow forum member, and I'm eagerly waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Henu (Nov 26, 2018)

Exhausted, poor and also very satisfied. Here are my last remaining two cents, a recap and mini-reviews!

*Heavyocity Ethnic Drums Ensemble* (68.56 €)

- I'm a sucker for what it comes to ethnic instruments and percussions, and what I miss from any of my libraries is a proper ethnic flamming drum ensemble. For me, this was very useful and a unique purchase. And it sounds awesome, just like Heavyocity usually does.

*Modwheel Angklung and Worldly Goods* (12.88 €)

- ANGKLUNG: Love the sound of this instrument and always wanted to get a sampled version. With this price it was hard to resist. However, thanks to Modwheels non-existing instructions or any manuals/ videos, this was a complete miss. UI and patch list is a nightmare and the sound is quite lackluster. Lucky for me, it was at least cheap as hell.

- WORLDLY GOODS: Bones! Stones! Archaic sticks! With this price it was exactly what I thought it was. "Thought", because once again Modwheel provided absolutely no further information of this small collection of instruments. Cheap, fun and not very versatile- but I'm sure I'll be using these bones later.

*IK Multimedia Amplitube Max *(289 €)

- Yes, it was expensive as hell. And contains a lot of amps I don't necessarily need. But knowing that I need a versatile go-to-workhorse amp sim to use with my clients and my previous one had proven to be WAY too unstable during sessions, I had kept watching this for some time already. Unlike many people, I usually am not so keen on using external cabinet impulses, so I wanted to get a moldable sound straight out of the box for those sessions I need a sound which I cannot provide by simply reamping. For me, this full version was a godsend and I'm sure it will pay itself back right away.

*Embertone Shan Bawu and The Charmer* (19.23 €)

- As my collection was lacking this sort of a flute, it was a no-brainer. Every time there's a major sale, I always surf to Embertone's page to see if they have any new ethnic winds I don't have. Well, now I do! For what it comes to the Charmer, I actually went through my libraries to see if I have any middle- eastern ones...and as I didn't, and none of them provided such a sharp attack, I decided that settled the deal and put the bundle into my cart.

_At this point, I was sure there's nothing I need anymore, so I thought that was for my consumerism this year. Until I got hit by...._

*Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds Revive* (379 €)

...this one. Having spent last year over a MONTH comparing should I get Spitfire WW or the Berlin ones, I ended up buying the Spitfires and having been happily using them since then. Sure, they are rather wet and are maybe best suited for more textural writing but they are very light and agile- sounding AND JESUS TAPDANCING CHRIST THE BERLIN WOODWINDS ARE ON SALE. These babies are HEAVY on resources but they fill the gap between Spitfire's williamsesque fluttering and Cinewinds' angry elfmanish soloists like a charm. The sound is gorgeously detailed yet not too aggressive, the amount of articulations is stupefying and the customization + the clearly very different- sounding microphone choices make these absolutely the most versatile set of orchestral woodwinds I've ever used. These are not going to replace my Spitfire WW, but will continue from where they begin to lack. Absolutely one of the best sample library purchases I've made.

*Audioplugin.deals Soundiron Bundle* (91,97 €)

Remember when these guys had this one on sale a year ago? I do, because I missed it back then. So I got myself the "other bundle" with Mars and random cool Soundiron stuff (of which half I still haven't installed), hoping that Venus will come on sale after that so I could get myself their Olympus Choir in it's full glory. Well, fuck you lady fate, this was worth the wait! In other words, I almost missed this one (again) but grabbed it after two hours of idiot-proofing my opinion by watching some of their walkthrough videos. As a bonus, I also got another random set of Soundiron libraries I will install some day...yep, some day. Not that I have anything against Brynn in particular but I think I'll do with him in that Voices of Gaia which I got when buying Mars a year earlier.And I'm pretty sure that some day I will have some great use for a library full of bowed cymbals too!

Don't get me wrong, though- I love Soundiron stuff and they are a fucking awesome company with one of the coolest peeps ever. But their line of products is sometimes a bit eccentric for this old instrument-conservative composer. I just can't accustom myself playing music with something which does not really exist as an instrument.

*Soundiron Angklung* (26,67 €)

Oh yeah, well. Remember that Modwheel- dissappointment? I gotta confess something. I cheaped out on Friday, picking up that Modwheel Angklung instead of the Soundiron one. I was really close getting this one, but in the end I thought that the cheap one will probably suit my needs anyway, so "why pay more, right?". Obviously, I ended up paying for two instruments instead of one due to my cheapness. Lesson to learn? Always buy your Angklungs from the good chaps of Soundiron. By the way, this one sounds awesome.

BUBBLING UNDER:

*EastWest Spaces 2 *(216 €)

This wasn't a Black Friday- thing, but I still need to count it to the same pool of madness. Or, technically, I don't even have this one. I bought the unused licence from a forum member two weeks ago and everything went very smoothly. However, while registering it, it turned out that I had actually paid 216 € for Play 6 software (retail price $ 29). Lucky for me, the seller was as puzzled as I was and contacted the shop who sold it to him. The shop promised to get back to him, but it's been rather silent since. I really hope this will get solved soon, so let's see what happens. Does any of you have any experience with this sort of mistake and how did you solve it?


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 26, 2018)

Before Black Friday




After Cyber Monday


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2018)

Spent more than I planned. But it was hard to resist the Berlin Woodwinds and Fluffy Audio's Dominus Choir. And a 32" monitor. It is curved and huge. I'm not sure I like it. But then, I can see everything on it. 

Everything else was pretty much planned, and, as usual, I bought too much.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 26, 2018)

I got Soothe and DearVR. Having some issues with Soothe hoping to get resolved in the next few days. Also renewed my Slate subscription at the BF price. 

I bought a headphone amp about a week ago which cut my BF budget. Would've liked to get Intensity, the Leapwing plugins, Softube Weiss, and Slate ML-1. Maybe next year. Was hoping that Black Box would go on sale but it didn't.


----------



## gregh (Nov 26, 2018)

upgraded Melodyne to Studio - worth it for the various transformations
bought Photosounder for a specific set of projects. I think it will be very effective but will not really know until those projects are underway

bought BlueCat MB-7 multiband vst host/mixer and Late Replies - vst hosting delay. Got them on a good deal at Thomann just before BF. Great purchases, particularly MB-7

Also - Decimort, Byome, Dent. Byome is again in the must have for me - running parallel Byome instances through different frequency bands in MB-7 is a sound persons dream

Main thing now is to sell off a bunch of stuff that is now redundant and claw back a few dollars. I easily have enough to explore for quite some time


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2018)

East West Hollywood Strings Diamond

Cinematic Strings 2

Modwheel Lowdown v2

Fabfilter Pro-R
EaReckon - EAReverb
TC Electronics - VSS3

Soundtoys - Decapitator

A few Udemy courses


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 26, 2018)

I spent more than I'd planned, sorry to report, but some of the deals were too darned attractive ($100 for three SA libs, whaaaaaaa?). Other things (quite a few plugins) were on my radar anyway, since my Herculean effort to make a monster template this year is now approaching the "template balancing/mixing" phase. And then there was Dominus ... which I just knew I wanted if a sale came along, and sure enough one did.

Full documentation of the carnage is found here: Post Your Black Friday Haul Pictures HERE!

P.S.: all told, I think I spent around $1300 ... but ended up with over $3K worth of stuff. So I don't feel TOO bad about it ...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 26, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> ($100 for three SA libs, whaaaaaaa?)


Whoa, I missed that. Can I still find those?

EDIT: Found it. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/collections/the-ton/ (The Ton)?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 26, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Whoa, I missed that. Can I still find those?



Looks like you can still get in under the wire ...

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/collections/the-ton/ (GLASS AND STEEL, PP021 EVO GRID 3 and FELT PIANO — GWILYM SIMCOCK)


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 26, 2018)

I Bought no sample libraries and no reverbs this year. I think I have enough for the moment + I'm waiting for Cinematic Studio Brass.

I did buy: 
- Google Home Mini :D
- 3 masterclasses by M Verta (one of which is the brass class, very nice so far)
- Kush Clariphonic (I like it, always in search to add some sexy highs, this simple plugin delivers)
- Slate Digital bus compressors
- Elgato Stream Deck
- Mixchecker Pro (couldn't resist at +/-75% off)

Funny to see everyone has completely different purchases


----------



## HelixK (Nov 26, 2018)

Not much:

Hollywood Choirs
Dominus
CineBrass
Spaces 2

Still deciding if I need Genesis or not...


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 26, 2018)

Nothing.

Still undecided if I should buy BHCT now, or wait for christmas.


----------



## CT (Nov 26, 2018)

Spitfire Union Chapel Organ, and Softube Tape. Saving money for December's releases/sales....


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 26, 2018)

I wasn't going to buy anything, but OT sales surprised me. I bought Berlin Percussion. And today I bought Genesis. I think that's all for me during this year's BF..


----------



## HelixK (Nov 26, 2018)

Kurosawa said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Still undecided if I should buy BHCT now, or wait for christmas.



How discounted is it? Anything less than 40% you should wait for the Wish List sale.


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 26, 2018)

HelixK said:


> How discounted is it? Anything less than 40% you should wait for the Wish List sale.


It's 25%. 
But I fear that the wish list sale could be only 15%..


----------



## J-M (Nov 26, 2018)

I went crazy this year, but I saved up for that very reason: VEPro 6, Another 32GBs of ram, A Samsung tablet+Lemur...maybe I'll pickup Heavyocitys's ensemble metals since my template lacks in that department. Oh, and I bought a PS4 Pro with my bro, mustn't forget that!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 26, 2018)

miket said:


> Spitfire Union Chapel Organ, and Softube Tape. Saving money for December's releases/sales....


How's Softube Tape treating you? I know you were on the fence about U-he Satin.

For $30, it looks tempting.


----------



## HelixK (Nov 26, 2018)

Kurosawa said:


> It's 25%.
> But I fear that the wish list sale could be only 15%..



Yes it's a gamble... in my case, they gave me a 40% discount coupon two times in a row.


----------



## CT (Nov 26, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> How's Softube Tape treating you? I know you were on the fence about U-he Satin.
> 
> For $30, it looks tempting.



Hah, you've been following my waffling about tape plugins, then?

Satin was too much for my needs, both in price and in what it could do, and the sound didn't really fit what I was after. I think the main temptation of that for me was a desire to buy into u-he more, since I'm a big fan.

I demo'd Softube's for a few days though, and then happened to end up on their site to see it on sale. Took it as a sign. I'm looking forward to spending more time with it, but my first impression is that it's pretty subtle in just the way I want, but can go in the other direction too if pushed.


----------



## ionian (Nov 26, 2018)

I went more nuts than I planned to.

Software:

BFD Expansions: Imperial, Horsepower, Sabian Cymbals, Stanton Moore Bosphorus Cymbals, Modern Retro, JEX, and Wooden Snares

Cinematic Studio Strings

The Soundiron 5-1 bundle (Venus, Bryn, Steel Tones, Drinking Piano, and Cymbology)

Impact Soundworks orchestral bundle (Vocalisa, Orch. Percussion, Orch. colors, Bravura, and Furia)

TAL Sampler


Hardware:

Presonus Faderport 8

Korg SDD-3000 Delay Pedal


I should be good now.


----------



## catsass (Nov 26, 2018)

The Black Friday sales were fantastic this year. I saved 100% on everything I bought.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 26, 2018)

broke and lacking self-control, lol.

I didn't go _too_ crazy though. Most of what I got was to fill in gaps for VIs that I didn't have yet. And then there was Cinematrix. IDK what i'm going to do with that, but may be more of an inspirational tool.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 26, 2018)

catsass said:


> The Black Friday sales were fantastic this year. I saved 100% on everything I bought.


did you not buy anything?  What a model of self-restraint, if so


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 26, 2018)

Pretty restrained for once! Just:

VEPro 6 (Seen too many @Dirk Ehlert & @Jason Graves videos to resist)... 
Upgraded to full Soundtoys 5. 

Still own more libraries and VI's than I have time to actually master, so not adding to the sounds until I can get a workflow I'm really happy with and *then* spot the gaps.

It'll probably take me until next November to wire in VEPro anyway... ..


----------



## Dex (Nov 26, 2018)

How do I feel? Relieved now that it’s over. It’s a lot of work trying to keep up with everything!


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 26, 2018)

Jaybee said:


> Pretty restrained for once! Just:
> 
> VEPro 6 (Seen too many @Dirk Ehlert & @Jason Graves videos to resist)...
> It'll probably take me until next November to wire in VEPro anyway... ..



Does VEPro require a physical ilok, or can it use a software key?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 26, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Does VEPro require a physical ilok, or can it use a software key?



physical steinberg elicenser


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 26, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> physical steinberg elicenser



...and judging by my progress so far, coffee, lots and lots of coffee...!


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 26, 2018)

All I did was finish off my Chris Hein solo string collection and wow. I played in about forty-five seconds of Ravel's string quartet with just the modwheel and it still sounds amazing. Can't wait to do some actual tweaking


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2018)

Got Dominus, which I quite enjoy. The BF sale price came in far under my buy point, the only library on my wish list for which that was the case. Trying not to give into the temptation to get the Berlin Winds, which sound so lovely but which I do not at all need (and hence was not even on my wishlist). Thinking about whether I want to take the plunge and convert to VEP (also not on my wishlist and I wouldn't even be thinking about if it wasn't for the sale). Also thinking about RAM upgrade, third screen, and better audio interface. Some of this will be pushed till Xmas, the rest into the new year.


----------



## JanR (Nov 26, 2018)

This is the first time I didn't buy many things on black friday!! Only Thrill and addictive drums 2. I think I've finally overcome the acquisition syndrome!! But the truth is I'm super broke and If I would have more money I would've gone Berserk on a shopping spree XD


----------



## Akarin (Nov 26, 2018)

- CineBrass Core & Pro
- CineWinds Core
- Century Brass Bundle
- Century Strings Bundle
- Claire Woodwinds
- SS Percussion
- VSL Woodwinds SE 1
- Palette Runs & Arps
- Waves SSL-G Master Buss
- TC VSS3
- 1 more 1 TB SSD
- 3 Thinkspace courses

I remember some RC technician once saying something along the lines of "if you are serious about this music thing, you need some serious tools."


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 26, 2018)

6 Dell Servers.....
5 .........SSD..S
4 ethernet cables 
3 vienna pros
2 elgatos
And a server cabinet offf ebaaaay...


----------



## whiskers (Nov 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Got Dominus, which I quite enjoy. The BF sale price came in far under my buy point, the only library on my wish list for which that was the case. Trying not to give into the temptation to get the Berlin Winds, which sound so lovely but which I do not at all need (and hence was not even on my wishlist). Thinking about whether I want to take the plunge and convert to VEP (also not on my wishlist and I wouldn't even be thinking about if it wasn't for the sale). Also thinking about RAM upgrade, third screen, and better audio interface. Some of this will be pushed till Xmas, the rest into the new year.


Dominus sounds amazing


----------



## whiskers (Nov 26, 2018)

The one thing actually in my list I haven't gotten was Ilya Efimov's duduk.. Hmm


----------



## gregh (Nov 26, 2018)

whiskers said:


> did you not buy anything?  What a model of self-restraint, if so


probably just because there was nothing new they didn't already have


----------



## elpedro (Nov 26, 2018)

I had a firm resolve not to buy anything! And that worked out really well, apart from a few little things, such as:
-Hollo delight 2 for omnisphere.
-PSP mixpack ($29 who can resist)
-Presonus Studio one Pro upgrade with Bestservice emt 240 freebie.
-Gospel musicians Bass-a-licious.
- Toontrack 3 Ezkeys midi packs and 3 drum midi packs.
-Audiority Pre X7.
Still trying to stop myself from buying the Melodyne upgrade.Erm scratch that, just bought it.also got the walker lite from Embertone, and a Logitech Master S2 mouse
So yes, BF celibacy worked well for me LOL, all in all $350 (now just over $500!) aud damage is not too bad for a Black Friday for me! It’s a good incentive to get back in the studio and finish some tunes!Glad I gave up smoking, this paid for it all anyway!


----------



## silverlight7 (Nov 26, 2018)

Only got 2 sample libraries this year:

Dominus Choir
Galaxy Vintage D piano

Also snagged all of Scoreclub's courses as well as a Pro Plan for Scoring Tools Masterclass.

I got most of the libraries I wanted last Black Friday, so I decided to invest most of my money in knowledge that will help me use my libraries better.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 26, 2018)

silverlight7 said:


> Only got 2 sample libraries this year:
> 
> Dominus Choir
> Galaxy Vintage D piano
> ...


Dominus is so tempting.... *drools*

Really thought about the Scoring Tools masterclass, but I have a hard time justifying 600$ on something that I can't research well.


----------



## gregh (Nov 26, 2018)

elpedro said:


> I had a firm resolve not to buy anything! And that worked out really well, apart from a few little things, such as:
> -Hollo delight 2 for omnisphere.
> -PSP mixpack ($29 who can resist)
> -Presonus Studio one Pro upgrade with Bestservice emt 240 freebie.
> ...



Respect !


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 26, 2018)

Afflatus
Spitfire Solo Strings

I needed more string libraries like I needed a hole in the head!
but as an owner of some previous libraries the Strezov crossgrade offer for Afflatus and Spitfire bundle discounts were too enticing to pass up. My wallet is aching but no regrets.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Nov 26, 2018)

Caved and bought VEP 6 (again). 

Sold it off last year as I made a DAW only template. Worked well but was getting frustrated with load times. 

Also ended up getting an Acer t232hl touchscreen and raspberry pi for a great price to use android and lemur  the android TV boxes are hit and miss and didn’t want to keep trialing loads of them just to send them back.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 26, 2018)

Two buys. Not sure how I feel. I usually have the opposite of a honeymoon period. I have a divorce period where I hate my purchases and wonder what the heck I was thinking.

Kontakt 6:
I never had full kontakt before. It's the most boring purchase ever. But I guess it's a pass for future purchases. 

Dominus:
I mean it sounds good. I don't know what I was expecting exactly. I just wish it was, I don't know, something else.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 26, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Two buys. Not sure how I feel. I usually have the opposite of a honeymoon period. I have a divorce period where I hate my purchases and wonder what the heck I was thinking.
> 
> Kontakt 6:
> I never had full kontakt before. It's the most boring purchase ever. But I guess it's a pass for future purchases.
> ...


Could you expound on the Dominus? What were you expecting and what felt like it fell sorry to you?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Two buys. Not sure how I feel. I usually have the opposite of a honeymoon period. I have a divorce period where I hate my purchases and wonder what the heck I was thinking.
> 
> Kontakt 6:
> I never had full kontakt before. It's the most boring purchase ever. But I guess it's a pass for future purchases.



Kontakt has the factory library, which is worth exploring, so it's not entirely boring.



mikefrommontreal said:


> Dominus:
> I mean it sounds good. I don't know what I was expecting exactly. I just wish it was, I don't know, something else.



I had a similar reaction, though I found I very much like it for what it is—indeed I've been noodling around with it constantly since I got it—it just didn't fill the hole in my choirs the way I'd hoped it would.


----------



## gregh (Nov 26, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Two buys. Not sure how I feel. I usually have the opposite of a honeymoon period. I have a divorce period where I hate my purchases and wonder what the heck I was thinking.



Buyers remorse


----------



## Ben Cepeda (Nov 26, 2018)

First time BF purchases this year. I picked up Una Corda, Syntorial and Train Your Ears EQ and these were near the top of my list. I kind of decided I wasn't going to want Komplete for awhile due to the new release. I was considering an upgrade from HO Gold to Diamond but that can come later.


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 26, 2018)

- The Orchestra
- NI Mallet Flux

Mallet Flux was not included in the sale but I just couldn‘t resist after having seen the Walkthrough.

Afflatus was on my wishlist as well, but this will have to wait...:(


----------



## gregh (Nov 26, 2018)

ScoreFace said:


> - The Orchestra
> - NI Mallet Flux
> 
> Mallet Flux was not included in the sale but I just couldn‘t resist after having seen the Walkthrough.
> ...



there'll be a spring in your step because your wallet is lighter


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I had a similar reaction, though I found I very much like it for what it is—indeed I've been noodling around with it constantly since I got it—it just didn't fill the hole in my choirs the way I'd hoped it would.



I've been keeping my eye on Dominus, too, because it has such a unique sound. It seems to be suited more for soundscapes and movie scores, so I don't know if it would ever fit into any of my productions, but at the Black Friday price, I'm considering buying it just to noodle around with it!

For my all-around choir, I finally bought the library I've been holding off for since October of last year while waiting for it to go back on sale for 40% off: Voxos 2. I LOVE it! It may be my favorite Black Friday purchase this year. I actually don't plan on using any part of it except the phrase builder. It's every bit as intuitive as the demos showed. The children's choir is very nice, but I prefer the sound and legatos of Soundiron's Mercury Boy's Choir.

My purchases so far:

Analogue Drums: Popsticks and RockStock kits
Chris Hein Orchestral Brass Complete
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinesamples Voxos 2
Iliya Efimov Russian Bundle
Native Instruments Electric Sunburst and Strummed Acoustic 2
Rigid Audio Cinematrix
Sonuscore: The Orchestra
Valhalla Shimmer (Normally $50. On sale for $50. LOL)

There's one highly-anticipated library that I hope to add to my holiday purchases in December: Red Room Audio's upcoming fiddle.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 26, 2018)

LG 32" 4k monitor 32MU99-W
2 x MX500 2TB SSD
VSL MirPro roompacks 1,3,4,5
Scarbee EP-88s
Arturia 6
Sapphire Pulse RX-580 video card
Some new furniture
Some rugs
winter tires Pirelli Sottozero 3
2 Mike Verta courses
Bunch of stuff from PluginBoutique

Besides being broke, I'm exhausted...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2018)

Well I bought a few bits:

Upgraded Studio One v3 to v4.
Not my main DAW, but for less than £ 50 I didn't need to think about it too hard.

Spitfire Solo Strings.
This ended up costing me £ 200 as I had everything else in one of their collections. I'm still playing with it, but the Virtuoso Violin Total Performance patch is very good. Need more time with it but very pleased with it so far. I'm working on a piece with a front and centre Violin Solo, so I have great hopes for this one.

I have nearly all of Mike Verta's Masterclasses and I listen to them a lot as I travel a great deal. They are unique in that many of them can be absorbed without having to watch them - you just need to listen - which makes them ideal for me. It's amazing all the little things you pick up on the 2nd and 3rd listening. I'm going to go through the ones I have to see if I'm missing any, as with 40% off their normal price of $30 it almost feels like theft.

I also bought the Orchestrating the Line course from Scoreclub. This will be the second course I've had from Alain, and he is very good indeed. The thing I find is that the more I learn, the more I discover that I don't know. It's a bit terrifying really.

The OT Berlin sales was initially quite tempting, as it is a series of libraries that I have always admired and has never been discounted like this before. But I simply don't need it, at least not now, and I have a terrific wife, three amazing children and the most incredible 18th month old Grandson to spoil this Christmas. In addition, my wife breeds labrador puppies for a hobby, and we have a litter due shortly, so we will have a houseful of puppies over Christmas, which is always exciting. The last time we had pups over Christmas our house was pretty much a re-enactment of the movie Gremlins. (it was great, but a little fraught).

So a much more restrained BF than last year where I made a big purchase into Spitfire. In fact I get the impression that BF this year was a lot lower key. It would be interesting to hear what the developers thought.

I was also impressed, though not terribly surprised, that Christian Henson from Spitfire gave away his old Mac Pro Coffee grinder to one of their customers who had a really low end MacBook and was struggling to run their libraries. What a great thing to do - but I've always thought highly of him and Paul.

It's a shame that we don't see more of them here, and HZ seems to have disappeared too. I found all the contributions of great value. Wouldn't it be nice if we could get them to post here a bit more....

Anyway, I've started to ramble.....


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 27, 2018)

I had a plan to get Premier Sound Factory's Shakuhachi and Koto, but they weren't on sale. I was also hoping to pick up Nashville Sampling Co's Rich Redmond Modern Country Drums but they weren't on sale either. I was also hoping I might see a better sale price on Indigisounds (not to be confused with Indiginus) Steelpans, but it remained at it's perpetual sale price.

That left SonicCouture's Nyckelharpas (bought) and Muletone Audio's Brazilian Drums (bought)...

Did battle with some unexpected deals (Cinesamples 90s Retro Trumpets, Chocolate Audio Glissando Harp upgrade, Organic Samples Ethnic Inspiration) and prevailed, but succumbed to Cinematic Studio Strings (bought)

So all in all 3 libraries bought. My most restrained Black Friday yet...

of course some Black Friday sales aren't over yet... Heavyocity Novo and Forzo keep calling me, keep on calling me... and Redrum Audio have them fiddles coming, and Cinematic Studio Brass is coming as wel, and e-instruments Wurli is still on intro sale til mid-December, and Orange Tree have some interesting things in the pipeline...


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 27, 2018)

Michael Antrum said:


> I have nearly all of Mike Verta's Masterclasses and I listen to them a lot as I travel a great deal. They are unique in that many of them can be absorbed without having to watch them - you just need to listen - which makes them ideal for me. It's amazing all the little things you pick up on the 2nd and 3rd listening.



I've relistened to Themenator while playing a mindless game (Path of Exile) and thought that I must have got more info out of it than from "focused watching" without doing anything else while watching. I have trouble concentrating for long on this type of video (although they are great and entertaining) and it seems that this is easier for me to absorb if I keep my hands busy while listening. Gonna go through all that I have a second time I think.


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 27, 2018)

My wallet died during this BF.

*Hardware:*
2x27" curved WQHD Samsung monitors.
Alexa Echo Dot to reminds me to go to sleep sometimes

*Software:*
Cubase Pro 10 (crossgrade)
Vienna Ensemble Pro 6

*Libraries/plugin:*
All Photosynthesis collection from Audio Imperia
Embertone Walker 1955 Concert D (Regular version)
Abbey Road TG Mastering Chain
Brauer Motion


----------



## tim727 (Nov 27, 2018)

I didn't take advantage of any BF sale this year. I really wanted Ark2 and Balkan Ethnic Orchestra but neither went on sale. I ended up buying Balkan anyway because I wanted to treat myself to something and I've been really itching to make some Balkan/gypsy style music.


----------



## Breaker (Nov 27, 2018)

I spent whooping 35 EUR for Toontrack's Metal Foundry SDX and bought few courses from Udemy.
I had a budget ready, but nothing really interesting came up.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 27, 2018)

tim727 said:


> I didn't take advantage of any BF sale this year. I really wanted Ark2 and Balkan Ethnic Orchestra but neither went on sale. I ended up buying Balkan anyway because I wanted to treat myself to something and I've been really itching to make some Balkan/gypsy style music.


I really wanted Balkan too, but it didn’t go on sale so I passed. Something about libraries that are a year old not being discounted? Fair enough. That’s a great policy actually. But I went back and checked the release and it was September 2017 so a little more than a year?


----------



## rollasoc (Nov 27, 2018)

Spent less than normal on software.
Cubase 10 upgrade, meant I knew I wasn't going to spend much.

Freebie off Waves.

Toontrack - NY Studios 3 SDX
A few drum midi packs
A few EXKeys midi packs.

8DIO - Clocks, because you can never have enough ticking things.

Couple $1 plugins I didn't really want, but since my writing partner has them, we can now both use them in songs.

Looked at a few sales and downloaded their freebie kontakt instruments.

Mainly, bought new bits for an animation PC I'm building. (which may become my music PC, when / if I get bored of animation, since my music PC is now 8 years old, but still works).


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> I wasn't going to buy anything, but OT sales surprised me. I bought Berlin Percussion. And today I bought Genesis. I think that's all for me during this year's BF..



I was going to buy Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions as my last buy...then checked out Genesis. Who needs more strings anyway? Genesis is AWEsome.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> East West Hollywood Strings Diamond
> 
> Cinematic Strings 2
> 
> ...




Oops

Add,

Heavyocity Rhythmic Textures

Samsung EVO 970 2tb

RME Babyfacepro

And 2 Best Service Freebies:

Halls of Fame 3 - Lexicon 224XL & 300
These are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 27, 2018)

Was firmly in the "I've got enough" camp, determined not to get anything this year. Ended up getting Embertone's Herring Clarinet because it satisfies a real need I have. I'm a little proud of my restraint this year.


----------



## tim727 (Nov 27, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> I really wanted Balkan too, but it didn’t go on sale so I passed. Something about libraries that are a year old not being discounted? Fair enough. That’s a great policy actually. But I went back and checked the release and it was September 2017 so a little more than a year?



Yes I saw the "one year rule" mentioned somewhere as well. I wanted to get it a year ago but held off due to certain concerns which led me to believe that the library was not really worth full price. After playing around with it I can see my concerns were justified so it does leave me with a slightly bitter taste in my mouth. Some of the patches are really fantastic, but other ones are ... well ... somewhat unusable. Nonetheless that hasn't stopped me from just about nearly wrapping up a really cool new gypsy style piece in the last day or so. So there's that. 

IMO if the lib didn't have certain issues it would justify the $400 price tag. As is though I'd say it's worth more like $250 (to me).


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Could you expound on the Dominus? What were you expecting and what felt like it fell sorry to you?


I guess I had hoped it was a little more flexible than it is. I still feel like it's very ambient-y, even with the close mics. And even with the pre-roll on, nothing lands on the beat. And the word builder works well, though I find it a little odd to make up random Latin words. I knew that was how it's done, but when I'm doing it just feels wrong. But it's still a great sound.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 27, 2018)

gregh said:


> Buyers remorse


Sort of. It's more like no matter how many videos you watch, reviews you read, or demos you listen to, you still never know what you're getting exactly.


----------



## gregh (Nov 27, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Sort of. It's more like no matter how many videos you watch, reviews you read, or demos you listen to, you still never know what you're getting exactly.


so true - it is why I think offering license transfers or refunds or cut down versions or demos is the ethical thing for developers to do.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 27, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> I've been keeping my eye on Dominus, too, because it has such a unique sound. It seems to be suited more for soundscapes and movie scores, so I don't know if it would ever fit into any of my productions, but at the Black Friday price, I'm considering buying it just to noodle around with it!


I think it has a decent range of application, and it sounds gorgeous. What surprised me was that it was how composition with it is so bound to the word. It sings each word wonderfully—indeed almost magically—so that's not exactly a detriment, but for me that makes it more of a niche choir, really good at doing this one thing, and I'm not quite sure yet how it will work in practice as I'm sketching things out.

I should add that I stumbled on and picked up your (@Polkasound's) full bundle of accordions in the waning hours of the BF sale, so I can add that to my BF list. I'm really looking forward to exploring those instruments.


----------



## paoling (Nov 27, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> I guess I had hoped it was a little more flexible than it is. I still feel like it's very ambient-y, even with the close mics. And even with the pre-roll on, nothing lands on the beat. And the word builder works well, though I find it a little odd to make up random Latin words. I knew that was how it's done, but when I'm doing it just feels wrong. But it's still a great sound.


Hello. Actually Dominus was made to be able to sync on the beat. So you have these options:
1) to turn the Preroll OFF and play on the beat
2) turn Preroll ON and play the word with a slight anticipation according to the consonant (CRI or STA are longer than CO or KI)
3) turn Preroll ON and word quantize on and you just have to play in advance (random anticipation) to have the word perfectly on the beat.

The system is done to automatically do the change on the selected beat.
I usually prefer option 2 because it's much more controllable and sounds better. Option 1 cuts the longer consonants to have a snappier attack (the attack is always on the vowel part) while option 3 is quite rigid, since are stuck to the quantization you have set.

With option two, just make sure that compound syllables like CRI or SPI or ones beginning with a soft consonant (L,S,F) are played in advance. Usually it's about 300 for compound consonants and 150 for soft consonants. When you hear the vowel, that's should be on the beat.

So case:
1) you just play on the beat and the choir is on the beat. The starting consonant will be a bit cut, however.
2) Case 2 can sound beautiful, but you just have to think about how a choir interprets the chanting. If you are going to sing a word like Cristus, you will realize that it's the I that's on the beat. Everything that will follow will be synced according to the first I sound.
3) Case 3 keeps the musicality of the singing intact but forces you to play a bit before the grid size.

(Side note: you can make words consisting in single vowels to make a typical aaahh patch)


----------



## wblaze (Nov 27, 2018)

Picked up Kontakt 6 and Spitfire's "The Ton". 

Really liking the Evo 3, Glass and Steel, and Hybrid Keys from Kontakt.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 27, 2018)

Picked up Presonus Studio One 4 Pro on Thursday.
Managed to wait anything else out until today, but then got 2018 Core Collection from Spitfire (Solo Strings, Chamber Strings, British Drama) for a nice discount since I already had British Drama.

I've been bad.

Also got 4 more of the Mike Verta courses.


----------



## richhickey (Nov 27, 2018)

Big haul for me this time around:

VSL 
MIR Pro upgrade from MIR24 - long awaited, I was always counting tracks
Synchron Power drums - on a whim, sounds good
Synchron CFX - still exploring having the integrated room

OT
This was the major unplanned bit. Given the 40% off, went from only having First Chairs to getting the whole Berlin strings/ww/brass/perc main suite. This could be a new basis lib. I hope they follow up with a xmas sale on the expansions. (Did I just say that?, I mean, "now I'm done buying libs forever" 

Spitfire
SSS - completing SSO for me. My only somewhat remorse item, as I got this first, but now am more excited about Berlin. Anyway, when in Air...

Hardware
External TB3 NVMe drive - Tiny little thing, with 2TB in it, can go to 8TB.


----------



## KMA (Nov 27, 2018)

I was proud of myself for a pretty restrained Black Friday, having gone a little nuts last year on libraries. Then I made the mistake of watching another one of Dan Worrall's FabFilter videos.

Without even a moment's hesitation, I picked up Saturn for $52 USD (after using my intro loyalty points) at Time+Space.

Don't watch Dan Worrall's videos.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 27, 2018)

paoling said:


> Hello. Actually Dominus was made to be able to sync on the beat. So you have these options:
> 1) to turn the Preroll OFF and play on the beat
> 2) turn Preroll ON and play the word with a slight anticipation according to the consonant (CRI or STA are longer than CO or KI)
> 3) turn Preroll ON and word quantize on and you just have to play in advance (random anticipation) to have the word perfectly on the beat.
> ...


Thank you for this. Part of the reason for me being undecided on this program is that I didn't understand certain aspects of the architecture such as this. So that helps a lot. Is there a manual somewhere? I kept looking on the website to see if I missed something.

Also in regards to your side note, thank you. Can it do humming like basic Mmm?


----------



## paoling (Nov 27, 2018)

H


mikefrommontreal said:


> Is there a manual somewhere? I kept looking on the website to see if I missed something.
> 
> Also in regards to your side note, thank you. Can it do humming like basic Mmm?


Hello Mike, there's a pdf manual explaining all the controls in the main folder, along with the NKIs there's a PDF.

About humming, unfortunately no. Mmms would act like a sixth vowel for our system. But we have something planned shortly, but this is still a little secret :D


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 27, 2018)

Honey, I swear. I did not spend the household money to buy vst (don't trust me dear fellows !)


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 27, 2018)

Only bought... 
Cinematic studio strings
Scaler
Walker D lite

Still eyeing Intimate textures as its on sale til next week.


----------



## Henu (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok, I caved in with Spitfire's "Ton" after all. Already got the piano (so I also got discount) and I'm not that interested on Glass&Steel in particular, but the Evo 3 walkthrough made me think how much I could actually benefit from having quick string patterns in my arsenal for fast jobs.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 27, 2018)

Did not buy any vst on BF.
But today : BOI1 and MA2.Couldn't wait more....
With the vouchers, don't regret. Mini BF sale !!!

BOI1 is a 'best of' of the Berlin Series.
And MA2 is......MA2 !!! Gigantic !!!


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 27, 2018)

Honestly, my main purchase strategy was a bit of a bust. I was hoping Strezov would have some deeper discounts, primarily to tempt me away from Genesis and toward Arva. (And, er, also to tempt me toward some of those aleatoric brass libraries?) Since it didn't, and Genesis seemed to have some nice additional features (creepy detune, robust wordbuilding, divisi spatial placement), I went with Genesis.

Otherwise, the Spitfire deals were good, and I picked up the Igneous Electric Cello to go with the LABS Amplified Quartet and my beloved Strezov Westphalen Electric Violins. Haven't quite figured out what, yet, but there's something in that buzzy electric strings sound that's picking at my creative lobes. (Figure I'll probably mix them in with a couple of those new Waverunner Audio libraries.)

Just for sheer silliness, I picked up Soundiron's Questionably Barbershop and Mike-Ro Tenor for a kind of goofy vocal bit I'm thinking about putting together.

And I'm still mildly tempted by either "The Ton" (really just for the EVO) or that Aria Sounds multi-pack. Haven't decided -- I guess I need to get there by tonight!


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought a 16-voice Moog One and a Prophet X....thus had absolutely no business spending any more money for BF.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 27, 2018)

I feel groovy and munificent.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 27, 2018)

well..

I did well until today...

last day of the Spitfire Audio Black Weekend.. I bought the The Ton Bundle (had Evo Grid 3 already, so it was like 40 €), added Evo Grid 2 for 183€, as I can use this kind of evolving string libraries a lot for my work. And somehow ended up buying Sonuscore The Orchestra for 239€, as the sale extended another 48 hours and I heard so much good feedback on the arpeggio and ostinatum features..

oh.. yes, and I picked up the Evoxa Engine for 12.50 

I am excited, yet a bit disappointed in myself, as they got me again..


Still, not bad, last year was a disaster.. lol..

at least I don't feel alone with that flaw when I visit the VI control forum


----------



## kriskrause (Nov 27, 2018)

I picked up Spitfire’s The Ton Bundle. EVO Grid 3 was near the top of my Spitfire wishlist and I don’t think I’m likely to find that library alone for $100. 

I may end up getting the Soundtoys Bundle. I decided to demo the bundle recently. It’s very suited to my tastes. 

There were a lot of sales earlier in the year, so I wasn’t planning on buying much for Black Friday.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 27, 2018)

Fever Phoenix said:


> I bought the The Ton Bundle (had Evo Grid 3 already, so it was like 40 €)



Oh... I did not realize they would discount for the ones you already have.... You might have tipped me over the edge, friend!

EDIT: So, yeah... I bought it.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 27, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Only bought...
> Cinematic studio strings
> Scaler
> Walker D lite
> ...


thoughts on scaler? - eyeing imitate textures too, but not sure how well it'd blend with non Heavyocity strings and other orchestral parts


----------



## J-M (Nov 27, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> I bought a 16-voice Moog One and a Prophet X....thus had absolutely no business spending any more money for BF.



Jesus H. Christ, that's a lot of money...but I bet that Moog sounds fantastic! :D


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> thoughts on scaler? - eyeing imitate textures too, but not sure how well it'd blend with non Heavyocity strings and other orchestral parts


I've only tried Scaler briefly, but I had issues with it triggering another instrument and it annoyed me a bit that I couldn't lock it to a scale, so whenever I auditioned another 'song' I would have to change it back to the scale I was working in.
Pluginboutique have a few Scaler videos on YouTube in case you haven't seen them.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought The Ton, as I really wanted EVO 3 and, just like last year, that Ton bundle offers a lot for little money. 
I also decided not to wait for a sale on an update to Komplete 12U, so I got that one, mainly for the session Guitars. Still contemplating Modwheel's Timphonia. I could still buy the Orchestra, its engine is alluring, but as I am not really into grand orchestral music, I think I'll resist the urge.


----------



## Letis (Nov 27, 2018)

one reverb plugin, nothing more this year, just by replacing the question "do i want this?" with "do i really need this?"


----------



## sagebaggott (Nov 27, 2018)

Henu said:


> Ok, I caved in with Spitfire's "Ton" after all. Already got the piano (so I also got discount) and I'm not that interested on Glass&Steel in particular, but the Evo 3 walkthrough made me think how much I could actually benefit from having quick string patterns in my arsenal for fast jobs.


This was exactly my reason for buying it as well.


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 27, 2018)

I join the crowd of having bought Spitfire The Ton.
Also, bought Relab's LX480. Can never have too many reverbs.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 27, 2018)

Didn't really get much this year. Concentrated more on studio things : Sonarworks reference 4 w/mic , VEPro and TC Electronic VSS3. Waiting for Cinematic Studio Brass, Audiobro Brass and LASS3 and Fabfilter Pro Q 3 though.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2018)

Berlin brass
Berlin strings
Berlin woodwinds
Berlin Percussion
fabfilter pro q
waves chamber reverb
waves plate reverb
waves f6 dynamic eq


----------



## redlester (Nov 28, 2018)

How do I feel? Well the cigarette after it was more of a cigar and several large wines. I won the Spitfire Everything bundle! 
(The 'Gift On' items are already dealt with before anyone asks).

In all seriousness, am still in a state of shock. As the draw was being made I was bemoaning to myself how I never ever win in such events. When it came to the final ticket I decided to force myself to expect to win, a sort of joke within my own mind as to the "power of positive thinking". Christian had already said "green", "one", "eight"... before I even realised what was happening. When the last number came out, after an involuntary yelp of delight, I literally froze for about 10 minutes not knowing what to do.

I walked into the lounge and my wife said jokingly "did you win anything then...?" 

All I can say is I already have a title for my first composition; "Green 182"


----------



## whiskers (Nov 28, 2018)

redlester said:


> How do I feel? Well the cigarette after it was more of a cigar and several large wines. I won the Spitfire Everything bundle!
> (The 'Gift On' items are already dealt with before anyone asks).
> 
> In all seriousness, am still in a state of shock. As the draw was being made I was bemoaning to myself how I never ever win in such events. When it came to the final ticket I decided to force myself to expect to win, a sort of joke within my own mind as to the "power of positive thinking". Christian had already said "green", "one", "eight"... before I even realised what was happening. When the last number came out, after an involuntary yelp of delight, I literally froze for about 10 minutes not knowing what to do.
> ...



Hello more hard drives. Congrats!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 28, 2018)

redlester said:


> How do I feel? Well the cigarette after it was more of a cigar and several large wines. I won the Spitfire Everything bundle!
> (The 'Gift On' items are already dealt with before anyone asks).
> 
> In all seriousness, am still in a state of shock. As the draw was being made I was bemoaning to myself how I never ever win in such events. When it came to the final ticket I decided to force myself to expect to win, a sort of joke within my own mind as to the "power of positive thinking". Christian had already said "green", "one", "eight"... before I even realised what was happening. When the last number came out, after an involuntary yelp of delight, I literally froze for about 10 minutes not knowing what to do.
> ...


Wow! That's amazing! Congrats. Can't imagine how you must have felt. I was hoping we'd hear from the winner. Caveat: No more excuses for putting out anything less than stellar quality music.


----------



## redlester (Nov 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Hello more hard drives. Congrats!



Ha ha. Indeed, a new 6TB 7200rpm drive has just arrived (will have to migrate to SSD as funds permit, over time).


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 28, 2018)

redlester said:


> How do I feel? Well the cigarette after it was more of a cigar and several large wines. I won the Spitfire Everything bundle!
> (The 'Gift On' items are already dealt with before anyone asks).
> 
> In all seriousness, am still in a state of shock. As the draw was being made I was bemoaning to myself how I never ever win in such events. When it came to the final ticket I decided to force myself to expect to win, a sort of joke within my own mind as to the "power of positive thinking". Christian had already said "green", "one", "eight"... before I even realised what was happening. When the last number came out, after an involuntary yelp of delight, I literally froze for about 10 minutes not knowing what to do.
> ...



Nice! Congrats.

The Power Of Positive Thinking? I have to try that with the New Years Eve state lottery. 

I also went for The Ton (already owning the felt piano and having eyed the Evo 3 library for so long that it became almost indecent). Together with the Trackspacer plugin that was it. There were a couple of other things that caught my attention, but in the end they didn't excite me enough to buy them. Still thinking about Fingerpick 2.0 though (that is, if the intro price is still on).

I did buy new speakers and a new amplifier (plus a piece of audio furniture) a couple of weeks ago and they arrived last Monday. So it's probably going to be more music listening than music making anyway.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 28, 2018)

Man i somehow missed Spitfires The Ton...for some reason i thought the sale was through the end of the week. Bummer! :(


----------



## J-M (Nov 28, 2018)

redlester said:


> How do I feel? Well the cigarette after it was more of a cigar and several large wines. I won the Spitfire Everything bundle!
> (The 'Gift On' items are already dealt with before anyone asks).
> 
> In all seriousness, am still in a state of shock. As the draw was being made I was bemoaning to myself how I never ever win in such events. When it came to the final ticket I decided to force myself to expect to win, a sort of joke within my own mind as to the "power of positive thinking". Christian had already said "green", "one", "eight"... before I even realised what was happening. When the last number came out, after an involuntary yelp of delight, I literally froze for about 10 minutes not knowing what to do.
> ...



Incredible luck, congrats mate!


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 28, 2018)

Forza Horizon 4
Gran Turismo Sport
Thrustmaster T80 racing wheel and pedals
Synthmaster Player upgrade to Synthmaster
Synthmaster crossgrade to Synthmaster One
Marcus Bonna double case for soprano and alto saxophone

Also bought a PlayStation 4 Pro and about a dozen games in late October/early November. Not really related to Black Friday, but definitely a strong contributor to my relative restraint when it came to actual BF stuff. Still considering picking up some VSL saxes since they're basically the only option when it comes to classical applications, and it would be nice to have a full band. Euphonium as well. Not sure if I can justify the expense, though, considering how little I actually use my sample libraries.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 28, 2018)

A Yamaha MODX8, A pair of JBL 8" monitors and an upgrade to Cubase 10. 

Christmas is just around the corner...


----------



## williemyers (Nov 28, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Kontakt 6:
> I never had full kontakt before. It's the most boring purchase ever.


likely to be one of the most boring - - and *valuable* purchases you'll ever make!
*eventually*, you'll find *dozens* of things that you can do with "full", that you can't even get near in "Player". Some of those things will just be fun, but many of them will become invaluable.
Then you'll be glad you made such a "boring" purhase!


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Man i somehow missed Spitfires The Ton...for some reason i thought the sale was through the end of the week. Bummer! :(



That might not have been your fault, last night it said "5 more days"


----------



## whiskers (Nov 28, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> That might not have been your fault, last night it said "5 more days"



Ok so I'm not completely crazy. I was thinking it was until the end of the month


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 28, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Oh... I did not realize they would discount for the ones you already have.... You might have tipped me over the edge, friend!
> 
> EDIT: So, yeah... I bought it.




hehe.. hope you have fun with it..
ah heck, all great products in the end!


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 28, 2018)

As one who has too many DAWs, I caved on S1v4 upgrade because it was under $70 with discounts. Presonus is very agressive trying to get their DAW in everyone's hands.
BF seems to be getting more lackluster as there is so much competition these days. Most often you find the same deals throughout the year by EW and Waves.


----------



## redlester (Nov 28, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Incredible luck, congrats mate!



Luck indeed. But I've now found out it doesn't actually include Christian's thigh-slapping "Beatbox" as advertised during the tombola. I'm gutted!


----------



## StillLife (Nov 28, 2018)

redlester said:


> Luck indeed. But I've now found out it doesn't actually include Christian's thigh-slapping "Beatbox" as advertised during the tombola. I'm gutted!


False advertising! Reason enough to return the product, I'd gather!


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 28, 2018)

williemyers said:


> likely to be one of the most boring - - and *valuable* purchases you'll ever make!
> *eventually*, you'll find *dozens* of things that you can do with "full", that you can't even get near in "Player". Some of those things will just be fun, but many of them will become invaluable.
> Then you'll be glad you made such a "boring" purhase!


Oh I know you're right. And that's why I bought it. It's rare that I put future me ahead of present day me, but this is one of those times.


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 29, 2018)

Had my cigarette after it. Rested. Bought another lib now: Afflatus strings - couldn't resist. Pockets more than empty now . I really hope it is worth all the money :D


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2018)

I probably spent around 3K on samples this year, and I'm still shopping for some last minute deals.

Addicted?...nah.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 29, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I probably spent around 3K on samples this year, and I'm still shopping for some last minute deals.
> 
> Addicted?...nah.


Yeah, what is up with that addiction? It’s like “do I really need that Deep sampled Ruudga from Burkina Faso”, just in case? Or is it that they are so close to the real thing, so very very close? Mind you my guitar collection.... Buying more libraries is simpler than working that out. I’ Stick to that......


----------



## ka00 (Nov 29, 2018)

On the plus side, this addiction doesn’t really add that much to one’s carbon footprint. So all this consumption is actually diverting mountains of eventual trash from landfills and sparing the atmosphere tons of airplane CO2 emissions from all the family vacations we can no longer afford.


----------



## SyMTiK (Nov 29, 2018)

Got the Positive Grid Bias Guitar Bundle for half off

and Waves Horizon Bundle 

I needed Waves Plugins for school anyways so I'm counting that as an "educational" Purchase


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2018)

elpedro said:


> Yeah, what is up with that addiction? It’s like “do I really need that Deep sampled Ruudga from Burkina Faso”, just in case? Or is it that they are so close to the real thing, so very very close? Mind you my guitar collection.... Buying more libraries is simpler than working that out. I’ Stick to that......


Ah, man! I can't tell you how many amps I've purchased (and sold) in the last year. I finally just settled on the PRS MT15, which surprisingly has been my favorite and least expensive amp!...kinda ironic.

When it comes to the sample libraries, I don't buy anything throughout the year, so I just stock up during sales. I do spend, but I also save a lot of money that way.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Nov 29, 2018)

Michael Antrum said:


> I was also impressed, though not terribly surprised, that Christian Henson from Spitfire gave away his old Mac Pro Coffee grinder to one of their customers who had a really low end MacBook and was struggling to run their libraries. What a great thing to do - but I've always thought highly of him and Paul.


Just so you know, I've started a money pot for thanking the man. All contributions are welcome.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 29, 2018)

I bought a number of things. Lots of good deals out there. And, more companies participating in really going big on the BF sale than ever before. Like others (and I'm sure the companies, themselves), I wonder how these BF sales are going to impact library sales during the rest of the year, and sales at full price, in general. I see a number of people on this thread vowing to only wait for the big sales from here on out.

Prior to this season, there were companies who just didn't do sales, with the exception of introductory prices. OT comes to mind. Now, I know that they do do sales, so I'll keep that in mind.

I just hope that the market for samples holds together well enough so that developers can keep developing, and we keep seeing interesting products. It just seems to me that there's a threat of things fizzle out as there are more and more and more products on the market. We're now at the point where legacy products are still very good, and compete with new releases in a lot of instrument categories. Product delivery is just a matter of whizzing some 1's and 0's down the pipe, so it's possible to cut prices to the bone and hope to do okay on volume. But, that's going to make it difficult to keep the lights on for some of the larger developers. Time will tell. Lots and lots of VI developers these days, and tons and tons of people sitting behind computers hoping to somehow make a living at music making as incomes plummet. What could turn this race to the bottom around?


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 29, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> I bought a number of things. Lots of good deals out there. And, more companies participating in really going big on the BF sale than ever before. Like others (and I'm sure the companies, themselves), I wonder how these BF sales are going to impact library sales during the rest of the year, and sales at full price, in general. I see a number of people on this thread vowing to only wait for the big sales from here on out.
> 
> Prior to this season, there were companies who just didn't do sales, with the exception of introductory prices. OT comes to mind. Now, I know that they do do sales, so I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> I just hope that the market for samples holds together well enough so that developers can keep developing, and we keep seeing interesting products. *It just seems to me that there's a threat of things fizzle out as there are more and more and more products on the market.* We're now at the point where legacy products are still very good, and compete with new releases in a lot of instrument categories. Product delivery is just a matter of whizzing some 1's and 0's down the pipe, so it's possible to cut prices to the bone and hope to do okay on volume. But, that's going to make it difficult to keep the lights on for some of the larger developers. Time will tell. Lots and lots of VI developers these days, and tons and tons of people sitting behind computers hoping to somehow make a living at music making as incomes plummet. What could turn this race to the bottom around?



They just reduce the prices and still sell them. Sonnivox is doing that making money of those will small budgets. All of those Waves $29 plugins haven't had real updates despite slapping the v10 label on them. There's so many products out there that were developed well enough not to need updating they still make money off them.


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 29, 2018)

I was a very bad boy. Bought way too much software, patches, and sample libraries - no hardware though. 8dio Century Ostinato strings is a nice addition to my collection - I'm always looking for playable tempo-synced ostinato patches.

The only thing I'm still waffling on is the Berlin stuff. Might be too "serious grown-up orchestral" for me, and reports of high cpu and memory use are not encouraging. Got to decide tonight I guess...


----------



## JohnG (Nov 29, 2018)

I didn't buy nuffing

Me bad consumer


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 29, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I probably spent around 3K on samples this year, and I'm still shopping for some last minute deals.
> 
> Addicted?...nah.



Okay, now I don't feel as guilty as I did ten minutes ago, before I read your post.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 29, 2018)

Session Strings Pro 2 upgrade
Heavyocity Scoring Guitars 2.

And candles. Lots of candles. Too many candles. Candles.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 29, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> I was a very bad boy. Bought way too much software, patches, and sample libraries - no hardware though. 8dio Century Ostinato strings is a nice addition to my collection - I'm always looking for playable tempo-synced ostinato patches.
> 
> The only thing I'm still waffling on is the Berlin stuff. Might be too "serious grown-up orchestral" for me, and reports of high cpu and memory use are not encouraging. Got to decide tonight I guess...


Don't do it, Charlie @charlieclouser. You wouldn't want to sound like everyone else, fer goodness sake


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Okay, now I don't feel as guilty as I did ten minutes ago, before I read your post.


Just did the math: $3,523 to be exact.

If you're gonna get wet, you may as well go swimming.


----------



## Van (Nov 29, 2018)

miket said:


> Spitfire Union Chapel Organ, and Softube Tape. Saving money for December's releases/sales....


How’re you liking Union? I so dig it. Easy to get lost in it.


----------



## Van (Nov 29, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> LG 32" 4k monitor 32MU99-W
> 2 x MX500 2TB SSD
> VSL MirPro roompacks 1,3,4,5
> Scarbee EP-88s
> ...


Probably another thread but are you liking 32” at 4K?


----------



## Van (Nov 29, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Oh... I did not realize they would discount for the ones you already have.... You might have tipped me over the edge, friend!
> 
> EDIT: So, yeah... I bought it.


Seriously one of the best things about SF’s shopping cart—the automatic discount as it includes prior purchases.


----------



## fixxer49 (Nov 30, 2018)

ka00 said:


> On the plus side,* this addiction doesn’t really add that much to one’s carbon footprint*. So all this consumption is actually diverting mountains of eventual trash from landfills and sparing the atmosphere tons of airplane CO2 emissions from all the family vacations we can no longer afford.


hmmm...
_< “90% of the 75 million servers that host websites are powered by fossil fuels.”>
*Your Web Use Leaves A Carbon Footprint*_
https://www.forbes.com/sites/neilye...int-heres-how-you-can-reduce-it/#3b41f0629401

[edit: I forgot to factor in the _cigarette after_, so now that really screws the carbon footprint up.]


----------



## CT (Nov 30, 2018)

Van said:


> How’re you liking Union? I so dig it. Easy to get lost in it.



It's great! 

There aren't many other decent choices unless you can make the huge software and hardware investment for Hauptwerk. 

UCO, along with a few other bits and pieces, has let me put together a lovely organ template. I'd love them to do another, larger instrument eventually.


----------



## musicboyy (Nov 30, 2018)

I tried to keep myself in check this year... The only plan was to upgrade to the full Soundtoys 5 (which I did!). 

However, I also purchased:
- iZotope Iris 2/Trash 2 bundle though Plugin Boutique...which got me Neutron Elements for free
- Cypher 2...couldn't resist the discount being a Roli user
- Cubasis 2

I could have done more damage, but held back.


----------



## Leo (Nov 30, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> I bought a 16-voice Moog One and a Prophet X....thus had absolutely no business spending any more money for BF.


I finally found someone who has moog One. Great!
What are your impressions? Can you please write something more about this moog from composer (cinematic) perspective?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 30, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> They just reduce the prices and still sell them. Sonnivox is doing that making money of those will small budgets. All of those Waves $29 plugins haven't had real updates despite slapping the v10 label on them. There's so many products out there that were developed well enough not to need updating they still make money off them.



Well of course if you have those products, and they've been out for years, you still want to be making money off of them. But, that's what clutters up the market and will make it tough for a developer to sell new products as the market matures.

What I also expect to see happen is major platforms buying up the content of developers, and just bundling it in with their platforms. Similar to what Apple did with Camel Audio. Camel Audio's software and content is now just part of Logic Pro X (and those who owned Logic Pro X got it as a free update to an already inexpensive application).


----------



## Harry (Nov 30, 2018)

tokatila said:


> *Instruments/Samples:*
> Era II Vocal Codex
> Spitfire Solo Strings
> (just few days before: Musical Sampling Trailer Bundle)
> ...


What did your wife think of that?


----------



## tokatila (Nov 30, 2018)

Harry said:


> What did your wife think of that?



"I can really hear Scheps Omni channel EQ working for that extra silk for your violins", "What a wonderful distortion you are able to add to your Trailer Strings with Dopamine", "I understand why it's called seventh heaven", "You bought the simplon, but you surely ain't simplon yourself"


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 30, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Well of course if you have those products, and they've been out for years, you still want to be making money off of them.* But, that's what clutters up the market and will make it tough for a developer to sell new products as the market matures.*
> 
> What I also expect to see happen is major platforms buying up the content of developers, and just bundling it in with their platforms. Similar to what Apple did with Camel Audio. Camel Audio's software and content is now just part of Logic Pro X (and those who owned Logic Pro X got it as a free update to an already inexpensive application).



There are new and small developers who also price their products lower. Many of them don't clutter up the market and were for those who only want to make a small investment in something they may not use a lot. I don't think someone is going to say, "Hey Spitfire, Sonivox sells their libraries for $8 each and you should do the same". How is it any different than any other market? I can get a Merlot for $2.99 but it doesn't stop people from buying higher priced ones. It's never easy to sell a product to begin with. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 1, 2018)

How do I feel? Pretty good actually. 

I bought *Embertone Jubal Flute* and *Shire Whistle* for 21 bucks. I didn't really need any more sound libraries anyway, since I recently bought MOJO 2 in the intro sale just a few weeks ago.

I also picked myself up a *RME Babyface Pro*. It wasn't really on sale per se, but it had a small discount and I was going to buy one either way anyway. So far I'm very happy with this little unit.

I was almost tempted to buy *Seventh Heaven Pro*. It's a great price atm for $179, but I just couldn't stomach the fact that it requires a hardware iLok. I have lots of soft iLok software on my machine, so I'm not entirely iLok averse. But for live gigging, I don't want to have to worry about losing the dongle or having it stolen. Also since I intend to gig with a Surface Pro, USB slots are at a premium, with the Babyface Pro taking up the only available slot. I suppose I could just use a USB hub, but then that is something else that I would have to cart around with me. So it's not really a practicable solution. It DOES sound fantastic though, I'll give them that.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 1, 2018)

Ben H said:


> I also picked myself up a *RME Babyface Pro*. It wasn't really on sale per se, but it had a small discount and I was going to buy one either way anyway. So far I'm very happy with this little unit.
> 
> I was almost tempted to buy *Seventh Heaven Pro*. It's a great price atm for $179, but I just couldn't stomach the fact that it requires a hardware iLok. I have lots of soft iLok software on my machine, so I'm not entirely iLok averse. But for live gigging, I don't want to have to worry about losing the dongle or having it stolen. Also since I intend to gig with a Surface Pro, USB slots are at a premium, with the Babyface Pro taking up the only available slot. I suppose I could just use a USB hub, but then that is something else that I would have to cart around with me. So it's not really a practicable solution. It DOES sound fantastic though, I'll give them that.



My recent RME Babyface Pro acquisition is one of my top buys of the last couple of years.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 2, 2018)

Heavyocity's Thanksgiving pricing was still up today.

So i grabbed Damage for a buck-fifty.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 2, 2018)

aah, still on the fence about intimate textures.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 2, 2018)

whiskers said:


> aah, still on the fence about intimate textures.



Cheaper now than when I bought it.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 2, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Cheaper now than when I bought it.


worth 75$ in your opinion?


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 2, 2018)

elpedro said:


> I had a firm resolve not to buy anything! And that worked out really well, apart from a few little things, such as:
> -Hollo delight 2 for omnisphere.
> -PSP mixpack ($29 who can resist)



Hi el - I picked up Delight 1 and like it. How different is Delight 2? Will it add much to 1 or is it pretty much the same vibe?

Have you had a chance to play around with the PSP stuff yet? If yes, how is it? I'm a fan of their Vintage Warmer and debating grabbing the mixpack.

thanks -


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 2, 2018)

whiskers said:


> worth 75$ in your opinion?


Definitely.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 2, 2018)

whiskers said:


> worth 75$ in your opinion?



I hesitate to recommend anything.

But, IT has been such a blast, i bought Rhythmic Textures.

It's a great price.

I love the interface too.


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 2, 2018)

I spent way too much money this time around. I'm done for a while hopefully.

East West Hollywood Orchestral Percussion
Samsung Evo 860 SSD 
Kawai MP11 
Akai MPD 226

I would have picked up Pianoteq but they only had a discount on their Pro version.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 2, 2018)

I picked up Novo and Forzo last night. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to incorporate them into my workflow. I only bought them for their horror elements, except Forzo sounds so good it might become my go-to brass lib.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 2, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I hesitate to recommend anything.
> 
> But, IT has been such a blast, i bought Rhythmic Textures.
> 
> ...


Looks promising, took the plunge


----------



## elpedro (Dec 2, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> Hi el - I picked up Delight 1 and like it. How different is Delight 2? Will it add much to 1 or is it pretty much the same vibe?
> 
> Have you had a chance to play around with the PSP stuff yet? If yes, how is it? I'm a fan of their Vintage Warmer and debating grabbing the mixpack.
> 
> thanks -


Hi I love the sound of the PSP plugs, the saturator and the compressor slotted into a mix i had quite nicely.Love Delight 2, and it takes it into a real nice cinematic vibe. It's definitely not "more of the same" anything by Joseph Hollo is totally amazing, not just the patches, but how USEFUL many of them are. The patches here are nicely themed to work together, and the demo midi's show that really nicely. I'm a bit of a synth-patch enthusiast myself, and I think JH is the pick of the crop of designers, I have a few patch libs from other, better known devs, so I have plenty to compare to.JH often just uses the stock components of Omnisphere and crafts beauty from them.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 2, 2018)

elpedro said:


> Hi I love the sound of the PSP plugs, the saturator and the compressor slotted into a mix i had quite nicely.Love Delight 2, and it takes it into a real nice cinematic vibe. It's definitely not "more of the same" anything by Joseph Hollo is totally amazing, not just the patches, but how USEFUL many of them are. The patches here are nicely themed to work together, and the demo midi's show that really nicely. I'm a bit of a synth-patch enthusiast myself, and I think JH is the pick of the crop of designers, I have a few patch libs from other, better known devs, so I have plenty to compare to.JH often just uses the stock components of Omnisphere and crafts beauty from them.



Thanks for getting back el.

I'll have to revisit both -)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 2, 2018)

Matt Riley said:


> I spent way too much money this time around. I'm done for a while hopefully.
> 
> East West Hollywood Orchestral Percussion
> Samsung Evo 860 SSD
> ...



i bought an MPD 232 earlier this year - fantastic unit.

unfortunately discontinued.


----------



## Henu (Dec 2, 2018)

Henu said:


> I bought the unused licence from a forum member two weeks ago and everything went very smoothly. However, while registering it, it turned out that I had actually paid 216 € for Play 6 software (retail price $ 29). Lucky for me, the seller was as puzzled as I was and contacted the shop who sold it to him. The shop promised to get back to him, but it's been rather silent since.



It's now been three weeks since I paid for this mistake. The seller (who is yet unnamed a semi-active forum member) hasn't been online since nov. 20 and the shop mentioned (namely JRR) doesn't get back to me despite of my contact requests. I cannot even call the shop due to the fact that none of the phone numbers seem to work. Any idea what should I do before I start fantasizing about violence?

EDIT: The seller had certain personal issues which kept him offline for some time, and contacted me today providing the new and working code JRR had given him. So all is fine now.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 3, 2018)

Henu said:


> It's now been three weeks since I paid for this mistake. The seller (who is yet unnamed a semi-active forum member) hasn't been online since nov. 20 and the shop mentioned (namely JRR) doesn't get back to me despite of my contact requests. I cannot even call the shop due to the fact that none of the phone numbers seem to work. Any idea what should I do before I start fantasizing about violence?



Shouldn't @jrrshop be able to confirm / deliver proof of whether or not they sold that exact serial to that person, and if they did, it's their fault, and if they didn't, you've been scammed? I'm sure they wouldn't want to be complicit in someone scamming vi:c members by buying play engine licenses and selling them fraudulently as spaces licenses.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 3, 2018)

Henu said:


> It's now been three weeks since I paid for this mistake. The seller (who is yet unnamed a semi-active forum member) hasn't been online since nov. 20 and the shop mentioned (namely JRR) doesn't get back to me despite of my contact requests. I cannot even call the shop due to the fact that none of the phone numbers seem to work. Any idea what should I do before I start fantasizing about violence?



Try contacting Eric over on KVR. He's usually pretty helpful. Although I'm not sure what he can do. If it was an unused license, shouldn't the seller just give you a code to put into the EW Installation center (that's how I bought a Play 6 license on KVR)?

If you bought through Paypal you should have buyer protection and be ok.

Link to JRR/ Eric's profile on KVR:
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=92


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 3, 2018)

Not so much for me :
Waverunner Vibraphone/Cello/Trumpet (30 GBP)
Soundtoys 5 suite (update was 99 USD)
Softube Tape (39 USD)
Loopmaster Traditional Brazilian loop package (8.5 EUR)

Mostly financed by selling gear.

I’m saving for SCS and maybe Infinite Brass.


----------



## Drago (Dec 3, 2018)

-Jaeger
-Joshua Bell Violin
-CSS


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 3, 2018)

Having not spent a penny over BF....I saw the $10 Embertone Steinway piano. Daylight robbery. Embertone has a new fan.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 5, 2018)

Just added

Damage

Gravity

Ensemble Metals

Natural Forces

Just under the sales wire.

Great deal at 50% off plus an additional 10%.

Love my HOs.

Now i'm done.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Just added
> 
> Damage
> 
> ...


How'd you get the extra 10% off of Heavyocity?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 5, 2018)

whiskers said:


> How'd you get the extra 10% off of Heavyocity?



Buy 3 or more at one time.


----------



## bonebones (Dec 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I've only tried Scaler briefly, but I had issues with it triggering another instrument and it annoyed me a bit that I couldn't lock it to a scale, so whenever I auditioned another 'song' I would have to change it back to the scale I was working in.
> Pluginboutique have a few Scaler videos on YouTube in case you haven't seen them.


It can lock to scale, bind your chords and select scale lock (true scale or to white notes) and assign to external instruments!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 6, 2018)

bonebones said:


> It can lock to scale, bind your chords and select scale lock (true scale or to white notes) and assign to external instruments!


Am I doing this wrong then... For example, I hit 'detect' - 'start', play a C major and it detects that scale. Then I press 'lock to scale'. Presumably, now all songs should lock to C major scale, right?
However, I pick 'EDM 1' and Eb, Bb and Ab major are all present.
If I pick 'Acid jazz' I see G# minor 11 amongst other things, which are not C major at all.


----------



## redlester (Dec 6, 2018)

The UAD sale has been extended until December 31st, so I will probably use the offer of four for £299 after December pay day! Still hoping they have a sale on Satellite units in the new year.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 6, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Am I doing this wrong then... For example, I hit 'detect' - 'start', play a C major and it detects that scale. Then I press 'lock to scale'. Presumably, now all songs should lock to C major scale, right?
> However, I pick 'EDM 1' and Eb, Bb and Ab major are all present.
> If I pick 'Acid jazz' I see G# minor 11 amongst other things, which are not C major at all.


Lock to scale refers to the virtual keyboard. Here’s a walkthrough to watch.


----------



## joyneski (Dec 6, 2018)

Metric Halo's Dirty Delay and ChannelStrip 3 - using both very extensively.
Polyverse Gatekeeper - ditto.
Mike Verta's Composition 1 - a total indulgence as I have neither the time, equipment or talent to compose film music, but the basic principles he teaches are useful/encouraging.
Rast Sound Kemane String - not used yet but pretty sure I will soon. Love its tone.
Audiority Pre X7 + iZotope Neutron Elements - haven't yet looked at either of them.

Still spent more than I meant to (money's a bit tight atm), but overall I think these are the most useful VSTs I've picked up for a while.


----------

